# This mornings serious conversation



## Don Kondra (Aug 17, 2016)

Most likely planning the upcoming days shenanigans 







Cheers, Don


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey, you climb up the curtains while I steal the sandwich. I promise not to eat out of your litter box this week....


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 18, 2016)

We will kill until no Harkonnen breathes Arakeen air...


----------



## annamaria (Aug 18, 2016)

Are you serious? Start from the beginning and don't leave any tidbits out, I'm all ears.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

